# Double-sided tape - What kind?



## Bobalu (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a question related to making pendants. I have the pendant backer offered by Richard Joiner and demonstrated by Ed Davidson's videos. What type of double sided tape is recommended for this type operation? The stuff I have been using for general projects doesn't seem to stick well to aluminum. Wouldn't even want to try it with something spinning rapidly and being pocked with sharp objects.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 28, 2009)

I use the double sided duck tape from Wal mart. Works great and costs around $5 for the roll.


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 28, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I use the double sided duck tape from Wal mart. Works great and costs around $5 for the roll.


 
I'll check that out. Ed doesn't specify what brand he's using in the video, only that he gets it from csusa. I went to their site and had sticker shock. About $40 for a roll of 2" wide tape. I figured there were probably some alternatives out there.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 28, 2009)

I use the same tape as Rob from WalMart. It is "Duck" brand double sided tape. It is 1.41" x 12yards. I am on my second roll and it works great. About $5-$6 a roll. Find it in the hardware section.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 28, 2009)

I use golf grip tape.  Much better than anything you can get at Wally world.  It sticks like the dickens.  I have a golf galaxy store nearby so it's easy to get.


----------



## JimB (Dec 28, 2009)

Rockler Turners Tape. Last time I checked they had a better price than other woodworker sites.


----------



## KenV (Dec 28, 2009)

even carpet tape will work well if you clamp it tightly for a few hours to develop the "grip" - especially where you attach the waste block to the jig.  Cold shop -- bring it in and make sure the tape and all are warm to activate the "stick".

rockler is now selling 2 inch and 3 inch rounds of double stick tape - have some ordered to try, but they have not arrived yet.

(I have the "delux" and will drill and counter sink 4 holes for screws to secure the waste block --  a small design extra).  

face shield is a good safety feature and safety glasses at a minimum are needed with the use of tape.


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 28, 2009)

KenV said:


> even carpet tape will work well if you clamp it tightly for a few hours to develop the "grip" - especially where you attach the waste block to the jig. Cold shop -- bring it in and make sure the tape and all are warm to activate the "stick".
> 
> rockler is now selling 2 inch and 3 inch rounds of double stick tape - have some ordered to try, but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> ...


 
All good points Ken. I saw the Rockler rounds you mentioned last time I was in the Atlanta store. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 29, 2009)

"Duck" brand double sided duct tape!!! Hands down the cheapest and best tape there is for pendants.....

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2009)

KenV said:


> even carpet tape will work well if you clamp it tightly for a few hours to develop the "grip" - especially where you attach the waste block to the jig.  Cold shop -- bring it in and make sure the tape and all are warm to activate the "stick".
> 
> rockler is now selling 2 inch and 3 inch rounds of double stick tape - have some ordered to try, but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I can't resist the temptation to crack wise here:
IMHO, if you use carpet tape for turning, you WILL need the facemask. ;-)
Doesn't work worth squat for me on turning projects.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 29, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Sorry, I can't resist the temptation to crack wise here:
> IMHO, if you use carpet tape for turning, you WILL need the facemask. ;-)
> Doesn't work worth squat for me on turning projects.


 
Surprisingly I have to agree with Frank.  I used the carpet tape at first and it sucked.  The golf grip tape is all I use now.  Matter of fact I'll send you my carpet tape free of charge just to get rid of it...that's how bad it sucks.


----------



## gwilki (Dec 29, 2009)

Lee Valley has double sided turning tape. It will stick to anything.


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another vote for the duck tape.  It's almost too sticky!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2009)

Duck brand double sided tape was the answer for me as well. I have also seen Wood Turners tape recommended. those are the only two brands I have seen mentioned that work for pendants. I had two or three other brands in my shop when I started making pendants and all failed. and no they where not cheap brands. double sided tape is meant to loose it's grip with a twisting motion. so to find one that puts up with turning is looking for something out of the ordinary.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2009)

Remember semantics, here.

I too have used carpet tape that didn't work.  I have also used carpet tape that DID work.  But, seems the consensus is "Duck" brand tape (sold by WalMart and others) works for most everyone.  

Remember, the tape that started all this is DUCT tape, used for sealing heating venting joints (and nearly everything else, these days).  So the "Duck" BRAND is important in this particular discussion.

Just a FWIW, to try to stop a potential "you're NUTS!!" thread!!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 29, 2009)

I've used carpet tape without problem for pendants.  I don't think I'd trust it for anything larger, though.

  -Barry


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 29, 2009)

Since I started this thread I bought the Duck Brand tape and turned my first pendant. The pendant sucked, but the tape held firm. When I bored the hole for the string I set the backer plate up on the hole closest to the OD. I figured that would give it the most wobble. I poked it repeatedly with sharp objects and the tape held firm. Just to be safe, I put my safety glasses on, then my face shield. Ya' just never know...


----------



## KenV (Dec 29, 2009)

Frank -- if the carpet tape is not warm, and is not clamped to set it will fail the "pull on it and check" test --

Otherwise, it could be a face mask test.

And there are some carpet tapes that work better than others -- name brand has more "stick" than the knock offs. (3M has been good).

The Rocker round dots came yesterday - but will not get a chance to use until perhaps this weekend.   I have back log committments to meet.


----------



## marter1229 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not a expert, but i tried the stuff from csusa, and it work great!

Terry


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 29, 2009)

Look at this post...  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55731


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 30, 2009)

KenV said:


> Frank -- if the carpet tape is not warm, and is not clamped to set it will fail the "pull on it and check" test --
> 
> Otherwise, it could be a face mask test.
> 
> ...



I'll take your word for it but, still, no more carpet tape will go on my lathe. What I have has failed in every application I have tried, turning and non-turning, it is on my 'never again' list.


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 30, 2009)

SKEETERPROV said:


> Look at this post... http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55731


 
Looks like a practical idea.


----------

